# Beer bottle training



## nbcdecon (Jun 15, 2002)

Take a beer bottle and fill it with sand ( it should be a 20oz long leck) and hit your shins from the base of you ankles to the bottom of your knee. Hit your shins for about 2 mins each side.
Hold the bottle about 2 inches away from your shin and tap hard. This training will help your heavy bag work and reduce sparring injuries.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 16, 2002)

and it can also lead to injuries of it's own and if done improperly long term dammage...  why not just hit a bag?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 17, 2002)

ive heard of using a beer bottle filled with sand but was told to roll it on the shins applying constant pressure... or use a rolling pin... but never heard of hitting your shins with a beer bottle it would really suck if the bottle broke lol


----------



## Yari (Jun 17, 2002)

This is true. Your shin will not hurt when hitting something else, and it will harden a bit.

But stop and think is this really what you want. The off side is that blood curculation is ruined. When you get older, you just might start having problems with walking /sleeping/ standing because of bad curculation in the legs. Also healing is ruined, because the cells  in the legs are "broken". When you get older your skin will heal slowly, and the skin on your shin will be more fragil and have problems healing since it has been bashed.

But the positiv side is that you can kick people with your shin the next 10 - 15 years without it hurting.

I dont mind poeple doing it, they should just know what the consequense is.

/Yari


----------



## thaiboxer (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nbcdecon _
> 
> *Take a beer bottle and fill it with sand ( it should be a 20oz long leck) and hit your shins from the base of you ankles to the bottom of your knee. Hit your shins for about 2 mins each side.
> Hold the bottle about 2 inches away from your shin and tap hard. This training will help your heavy bag work and reduce sparring injuries. *



well your going for some severe long term leg damage there nbcdecon, thats the fastest way to deaden your nerves and also to induce unrepairable damage to your shin bone and probably the reason why some guys break their shins in the ring sometimes. anyhow your choice.


----------



## KumaSan (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> 
> *This is true. Your shin will not hurt when hitting something else, and it will harden a bit.
> 
> ...



Said better than I could have. Thank you. It's your body, do what you want. Do this and it'll be broke in the future. Up to you.


----------



## MTisGreat (Jul 5, 2002)

Muay Thai fighters run in shallow water to harden their shins.....according to a video

**much safer that hittin the shins with a bottle**

plus it builds muscle


----------



## Kirk (Jul 5, 2002)

Boy!  Some of you MT guys are hardcore!


----------



## thaiboxer (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Boy!  Some of you MT guys are hardcore! *



the full contact sparring and rolling with a dowel seems to work good enough without bashing with a sand filled bottle, it takes longer though id imagine


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nbcdecon _
> 
> *Take a beer bottle and fill it with sand ( it should be a 20oz long leck) and hit your shins from the base of you ankles to the bottom of your knee. Hit your shins for about 2 mins each side.
> Hold the bottle about 2 inches away from your shin and tap hard. This training will help your heavy bag work and reduce sparring injuries. *



I prefer to use 2 litre coke bottles filled with rice. It serves the dual purpose of conditioning the shins and palms, although not as damaging as
solid glass, as well strengthening your grip for grappling . When they bust, which I have had several done on me, the rice is a lot easier to pick up then sand


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MTisGreat _
> *Muay Thai fighters run in shallow water to harden their shins.....according to a video
> 
> **much safer that hittin the shins with a bottle**
> ...




Could somebody tell me how this works

Justin


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Apr 4, 2003)

Running in water would NOT do squat to improve your shin.  Just use your brain and you would figure that out. The resistance of the water would serve to exercise your THIGHS or precisely the quad muscle. The method was used back then due to the lack of modern training methods.  

Do NOT use a bottle to pound your shin bone.

The best way is to condition them on the banana bag. Its a gradual process, ie.  Start easy and go slow.


----------



## Mr.karate (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks that makes alot more sense. I didn't think running in water could harden your shin and what you said is more among the lines of what I was thinking.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan Napalm _
> *
> Just use your brain and you would figure that out.  *



I wish everyone would take this advice.
:asian:


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Apr 4, 2003)

What is this banana bag youre refering to? The 100lb sand bags?


----------



## Johnathan Napalm (Apr 5, 2003)

You call yourself MuayThaiPerson and yet you don't know what a banana bag is?  

Banana bags are those floor-to-ceiling long heavybags you find at EVERY MuayThai training center.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Apr 5, 2003)

I dindt know what they were called. Just called them 
"punching bags:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Apr 9, 2003)

> full contact sparring and rolling with a dowel seems to work good enough



What does rolling a dowel or beer bottle across your shins do for conditioning?  Does this cause nerve or cellular damage? Or does it simply encourage the growth of calcium deposits on your tibia/fibia?  

Have any of you been doing MT long enough to be able to tell if "Rolling" will have any negative effects on your body?


----------



## Lyfeenz (Apr 9, 2003)

I really can't see why anyone would want to cause that much damage to your shins. Sure it might help you out short term but think if you want to have osteoperosis or even worse when you are 30 , go ahead . I think i'll stick to the bag and pads. I don't really have any proof so to speak but i can imagine the long term effects of premature bone hardening can't be good , Is there a doctor in the house ???


----------



## Yari (Apr 10, 2003)

Try and read this thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7172

/Yari


----------

